# Peculiar ways you've been hit on



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Do share.


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

right cross to the arm... not even a slight jab... but because I'm a guy, I'm suppose to take the hit and feign pain.

What are some ways YOU have been hit on?


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

today I was at a music store and i was being adventurous, started chatting with this guy and he eventually wanted me to impart more knowledge with him after a certain point in the conversation. i take it he was impressed with something i showed him. but i sensed that his wanting to know more was some kind of desperate attempt to coax me into something more. he was chill at 1st, but then he eventually came on too strong and i was like "nah, you're good" lol, he got the hint and backed off but the thing that was peculiar was that he was engaged :angry: i was like woah man no, leave me out. so there ya go!


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

One time this guy at a laundry mat came up and told me I looked like Sandra Bullock (she is like, twenty years older than me so IDK if it was a compliment). But it seemed honest.

Once, this friend of mine tried to hit on me in a joking way asking me about whether my father was a thief as I had diamonds in my eyes or something? I am messing it up.

Another time a guy just asked if I wanted to have sex for money (in his words, "do you play for pay?")...this counts right? After I said no for the first time (I also said no to the other times) he was like, well, you know this island? It's so beautiful. I like to take women out to it for a threesome with my gf on my yacht (we were actually in his yacht "yard" as that is where he lured me to with promises of paying me to clean it). Yeah. Apparently I look like a prostitute who's twenty years older than I am. So proud.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

meltedsorbet said:


> Another time a guy just asked if I wanted to have sex for money (in his words, "do you play for pay?")...this counts right? After I said no for the first time (I also said no to the other times) he was like, well, you know this island? It's so beautiful. I like to take women out to it for a threesome with my gf on my yacht (we were actually in his yacht "yard" as that is where he lured me to with promises of paying me to clean it). Yeah. Apparently I look like a prostitute who's twenty years older than I am. So proud.


 that's sad. He's just a douche bag. 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


One time a girl said I had a nice ass... I think that counts.


----------



## Orion (Jan 25, 2011)

A cougar grabbed my junk.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not particularly noteworthy, so I don't get hit on very often, except by gay guys. Sometimes they're peculiar on how gross they are, like lasciviously and suggestively licking a lollipop. Men are gross.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

This one time....

:sad:



But no really.....




:crying:


----------



## How Do You KNOW (Jan 9, 2011)

My friends inform me that I have no clue when someone is hitting on me, no matter how obvious it is, so my answer is "No."


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

1) "Goddess! I would give you my love! my life!" (in Spanish) from a complete stranger.

2) "Hey, looks like you got kinda _wet_ out in that weather, girl. I noticed your cellphone _bulging_ in your pocket; think I could give you a call sometime?"

3) This one was cute. A stranger started chatting me up on the street. Somehow the fact that I draw came up in conversation. Turns out he was an animator. I took out my sketchbook and he said "tell me something to draw -- anything." I said "a hippo." He drew a hippo holding a bouquet of flowers with his name and number next to it.

Those are the ones that immediately come to mind. There are probably others lurking in the back of my brain. Seems I attract oddballs.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

From a drunk stranger at a party who saw me hooping:

"You have changed my life. You make me want to be a nice person. What do you want? I'll do it. I love you."

..............


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

Dressed in a suit (like WELL dressed).

Fat chick sat down next to me in the bar.

"You look like you'd have drugs."


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Fast food workers give me free food or employee discount while hitting on me all the time... I usually avoid fast food but hey, free is fine by me. Today I got a free cheesecake at Carl's Jr. I didn't even know they had cheesecake.

Oh and facebook... I really dislike people trying to 'holla' at me from there. A friend of a friend is currently commenting/liking ever picture I've ever uploaded and is spamming my inbox. I think it's time to block.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

RealAstates said:


> Oh and facebook... I really dislike people trying to 'holla' at me from there. A friend of a friend is currently commenting/liking ever picture I've ever uploaded and is spamming my inbox. I think it's time to block.


What's your FaceBook? I'll get on and comment/like every picture and spam your inbox.

You know you like that. ;-)


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Yardiff Bey said:


> What's your FaceBook? I'll get on and comment/like every picture and spam your inbox.
> 
> You know you like that. ;-)


I don't know about that, but I'm tempted to give you the name of the guy who keeps hitting on me.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know, I don't tend to notice it if it ever happens.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't dig overly familiar people. I've had people pinch my ass before in a crowded hallway and compliment it. Like am I suppose to be happy about that?

I usually have to be the chaser not the chasee because guys I don't know hitting on me out of the blue is really creepy to me. Girls too but to a lesser extent. They don't really trigger that fight or flight response.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

When I was extremely pregnant, a complete stranger said to me, "Your baby is going to be cute, I can tell because of your face". He then proceeded to offer to be my birthing partner if I had no one. He said I could squeeze his hand and even hit him all I wanted, and assured me he could take it and would do a really good job. Very strange, but nice I suppose? :laughing:


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

I was out at a lounge with some friends and you had the usual general creepers around. Two guys managed to crash our dance circle - a chill black guy and an overcompensating one-upping white guy. (I got that from his dancing alone, haha.) As we were about to leave the dance floor, the white guy's random friend grabbed my shoulder and asked if I was married. I think I gave him a strange look and continued walking away.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

A guy raising charity money in the street approached me and starting doing his thing. I told him I was due to be paid and couldn't afford to let up any money at the moment and that I was sorry, also that a few charity workers had approached me already that day. He then went on to tell me I must just have one of those faces that attracted them. A really nice face in fact...somebody should probably smack me in the face because of it. After that I think he realised he'd said the wrong thing, mumbled his apologies and stalked off.

A man on the bus once asked me if I'd like to go to college and then spend the rest of my life with him (Sure, why not?!)


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Just this week, I walk out of a store in a parking lot. I cross the street and sense a car slowing down. I walk some more. And then that same car goes beside me. Guy says something from window. I back away. Guy comes closer, rolls down window. Still cautious. Think there could be a chance he wants directions but am clear of his intent. Shows a paper, says take my number. I say no. He says please. He drives away and throws it on the ground. 

Ooouuu! The best was, I was shopping at a grocery story with my ex. We waited in line and he forget something or he needed to get another item for its bar code. A worker there tells me I have a great smile. Boy, did that make me smile wider.  He said it so genuine and I was amused that it was when my ex had left. I'm not sure if he saw me with him. But leaving the place, I told my ex and he was jealous sort of. It was really cute. He then ranted on it to his mom. And they all made me feel even more special. =)


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

That means that they would have to be close enough to speak to me, and I dodge males like Neo does bullets! :laughing:


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had my friend's older sister's cute friend like smack my ass once... it was pretty strange.

Then my friend has smacked my ass, then I got an uneventful crush on her a week later.

I smacked my own ass to see why people keep doing it, I'm now a terrible narcissist.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

One of the above reminded me of this one time when I was late to class (I took the bus) and this guy stopped to ask me if I wanted a ride. He didn't speak English well, though, so we could only say a couple of words.

I accepted the ride as I think he might have been a guy I had talked to once on the pier (he gave me fish?). Then, when he dropped me off he gave me his number (but again--he couldn't really say more to me than his name and such.)

I thought that was cute--especially how he didn't cut me up and drop me in some ditch near the hwy.

Another one I thought of, that I don't know if it belongs here, is when this old homeless man asked me to take a pee for him.

I was like, what?

And he was like, I really have to go but am too lazy. It would make me feel so much better if you would go for me.

...


----------



## lordmercurio (Sep 21, 2012)

Enfpleasantly said:


> When I was extremely pregnant, a complete stranger said to me, "Your baby is going to be cute, I can tell because of your face". He then proceeded to offer to be my birthing partner if I had no one. He said I could squeeze his hand and even hit him all I wanted, and assured me he could take it and would do a really good job. Very strange, but nice I suppose? :laughing:


Long time I was on a bus in the afternoon i was going to my aunt and a girl with a litle child in his arms started doing question about the route and the neighbord; at first i was ok, i tried to give enough info and be helpfull but then she tried to chat more and more and more; i thought ok she is bored or something, in that part of the chat she started to ask personal question my *** curiosity keep me doing some question and i found that kid was his son , i stil thougth she was just being bored or just extroverted also im really bad understanding those girls signals unlees it jsut too obvius; and then the insiuations; then the compliments and flirting start and with the time it was really heavy so in my head i had this: wait a second this girl with his son in arms is hitting really heavy on me WTFFFFFFFFFF; it was too much i could not handle some much insinuations and compliments, i was shocked by the situation. Comments like " i did knew such a beatiful boys live here" were usual every single minute and then sexual insinuations started. I was shocked and keep asking myself: wtf is this real?; my intuition said this was very bad so i evade and dodge everything but damn i felt like a shy girl under siege. So i guess i found the perfect partner for your romeo.

i was on a friend house and then a homosexual friend come to visit; this guy goes to the second floor and say hi to the sister of my friend and guees what calls me out of nowhere and say hi how are you come here let me know you.:dry: i did not said anything jsut look like i want to kill you and go to other place of the house. Worst part: my friend made lots opf jokes of me becuase that guys said lots of cooments and send me grettings:frustrating:. I respect homosexual people and believe in gay marriage and liberty but come on its absolutly obvius im not homosexual give me a break why the .... you try to hit on a heterosexual man .


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

An INTJ just now said to me on the topic of sex: "Unfortunately I learn better through experience. I think I'm gonna just have to try it sometime, then judge if I like it or not. No idea how that's gonna work out."

Funniest line I've heard by far.


----------



## ninjamaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Not "hit on" per say, but a friend and I were writing a song at a burger place and a drunk man came up to us and told us that he wouldn't leave until my friend played a song for him. It was super weird. Lol


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

Orion said:


> A cougar grabbed my junk.


Dude, I don't know what the Male equivalent of a Cougar is, but ditto...lmao Plus I got the 'bow-chika-wow-wow' eye brows with it...I had to whip the cheese off me from his smile...fuck I'm to young for this level of disillusionment...lol :frustrating: :laughing:

For a while, I actually kinda got use to my cock being the first thing that got shaken _first _before my hand did...strange, and hilariously weird shit...only in my world I swear...:laughing:

The crazy thing is, is I can't even say that I'm joking...lol


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Peculiar?

Some guy started out flirting with me in a bar, thought it would be a good idea to grab my wrists. wtf? Ordinarily I'm a friendly person. He wouldn't let go and I lost my temper. Headbutted him as hard as I could in the face. The crunch was pretty satisfying but I got kicked out of the bar for it. I had bruises on my wrists the next day, but it didn't hurt at the time.

A couple of Italians stopped me in the street to start singing to me rambunctiously. Don't know what they were singing but they were really into it. Blocked my path, wouldn't let me by at first, I had to push by them. Then they followed behind me and continued singing and clapping their hands like a marching band. They were very difficult to extricate myself from. "La mia bella signora" I'm not shy, but they were too much. And two hitting on me at once? Felt ganged up. I remember looking around hoping for a little help. Bless my fellow Londoners for laughing at me and doing nothing to help. I tried French and German to deal with them, because I don't speak Italian. I got nowhere. I mean, they were attractive but it felt like getting trapped in a three ring circus. The only English I heard out of their mouths was: 'I'm lost. You show me where you live?' Or something like that. They looked like they were having a grand old time. 

An American that gave me his phone number and tried to give me money for... what? Awkward... I left the money with the bar tender in case he was actually mentally unstable and whoever was with him came to collect him and the money that he was giving away. I am not a charity case. Or was he trying to pay for sex? What? I don't even... Should I be offended? Man, what are you insinuating? 

Men hitting on me when very pregnant. I guess they figure the pregnant woman puts out or she wouldn't be pregnant.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

A few months ago I went to buy me a burger meal and the guy at the drive-thru window called me "beautiful". This happened on a couple occasions with the same guy.

Then there was this one guy I took an order from when I was working the drive-thru window at a fast food place (my first job ever). There wasn't anything out of the ordinary about the interaction, except that he commented that I looked like some Asian actress on TV. Then a few minutes later, my manager calls me to the phone because someone was asking for me. It turned out to be that same customer. He asked me what my ethnicity was and said he always wanted to make love to an Asian lady. He had to be in his late 30's to 40s, and I was only 17. Eww...


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

ya'll women know how to make men feel bad though. be happy you're getting any attention...

some of the weird ways i've hit on women...

1) at a club, there was a penny on the floor. i picked it up, gave it to a hottish girl saying "out of everyone here, this is for you". she took it like "ok,wtf?". then i left. 

2) a woman, again at the club, decides to let me go with her to an after party thing. adult non sex stuff happened, and after it, i looked at her and was like "you know this is forever, right?"...laughing maniacally. she was defo peeved out. and i was like "you want me to leave? just say it, and i'll be gone." she let me stay...

3) what i call the blow-by. i've done it thousands of times. when you run into a girl who would expect you to stop and say hi, and you act like you ain't even seen her. literally just walk way by, stoned face, like she don't even exist. then you go back like "hey, what's your name again?". i've done this to some of the hottest girls...but i stopped it when one girl told me "i hurt her feelings...". i was like, man...it's not about that. 

4) i was texting a girl once...and she was giving me attention, but not letting it go any further. anyway, i get tired of it all...so i go crazy on her. told her "not to show her face in my city" during certain hours as that's my place and she "wasn't welcome". i also, uhh, basically did whatever the equivalent of chest thumping over text is...it wasn't pretty. was just frustrated with her though. i was going for it all there. 

5) random ass grabs, just cuz i can and it's like what will she do, really? the girl just looked at me like "oh, that's the type of guy you are? now i know". i was like "my hand slipped". we were friends for a long time, before and after that, except i went crazy on her too one day when i thought she told my then girlfriend about it...told her to delete my number and not to speak to me again. man, i really miss her. not more than my then girlfriend...but that's different. 

6) all the times i've left a girl mid dance...because, you know...i was bored.

and to actually answer the thread.

1) women jumping out at me when they see me...at parties, trying to dance and whatnot. it's embarrassing. 

2) there was once an asian girl at the bus stop...like...crosses the road and stands by herself for like 5 mins, when her friends were on the other side. for seemingly no reason. no one else was around. i was so confused...like what the? i get on the bus and i'm like "oh...damn it." it was so subtle i almost missed it. 

3) the time i'm sitting on the bus, and this girl sits across from me like straight staring at me. i look up like "uh? yes?". she gives me a huge smile...and i'm like "ok, then...". go back to my business...and she goes sits somewhere else. lol. i was 17, so you know...i didn't get it. i just thought she was acting strange..


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Um, well, still not sure if this guy was hitting on me or my friend (both entps...)- although it was probably my friend because guys don't really like me like that- I'm just not that attractive and stuff...
Anyways...it was at a football game and we were at the funnel cake stand and he's just like, "You know, these funnel cakes are pretty big...not sure if I can eat one by myself...might need someone to share it with *wink wink*" and i just went-
"I'm sure you'll find a way :kitteh:"
Then we left


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

^
^if i could take it all back, i would. just young and dumb. it sucks looking back at all the crap i've pulled. 

women are...such temptations. it's hard to be with just one. don't know how i'll manage it.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

xisnotx said:


> ^
> ^if i could take it all back, i would. just young and dumb. it sucks looking back at all the crap i've pulled.
> 
> women are...such temptations. it's hard to be with just one. don't know how i'll manage it.


It's ok! You're forgiven...lol...just be real, honest- yourself. Girls like that!


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

1. (Acquaintance) Hopped on my lap, and repeated something about how pretty I was. 
2. (Stranger) Hooked her leg around me and pulled me towards her. 
3. (Class mate) Pinned me to the wall with her butt, looked back at me and smirked. 
4. (Newly acquainted) Ripped my shirt off, smirked, and started touching me inappropriately. 
4. (Old class mate) Shoved her tongue in my throat. 
5. (Stranger) Shoved her tongue in my throat. 
6. (Newly acquainted) Shoved her tongue in my ear. 
7. (Best friend's girlfriend) Took advantage of me while I was drunk. 
8. (Acquaintance) Shoved her tongue in my throat. And her hand down my pants.
9. (Stranger) Pulled me into the bathroom, made me sit on the toilet, ripped off my belt, straddled me. 

Now that I think about it, these are kinda sexual assaults.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

theredpanda said:


> It's ok! You're forgiven...lol...just be real, honest- yourself. Girls like that!


thanks..
i've come to the conclusion what girls like is really irrelevant to me in the long run. 
it's just about what the one girl likes, really. as a group...it doesn't matter to me what they like. 
i only want the one. just, which one? lol


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

xisnotx said:


> thanks..
> i've come to the conclusion what girls like is really irrelevant to me in the long run.
> it's just about what the one girl likes, really. as a group...it doesn't matter to me what they like.
> i only want the one. just, which one? lol


Yes- I know, I think you'll know when you've found the "one" somehow. I'm not the best person to give romantic advice tho...lol...but you do know you want a girl who you can act completely yourself around, if they don't like who you are then they're not your soulmate- so just do that...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

I've forgotten because it's once in a blue moon that happens lol.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been lucky enough to be hit on before,
I'd say the funniest would be.......

Maybe the time someone rolled down a hill,
To get my attention,
And then happened to roll into a pile of dung,
Which made me laugh,
And him sheepishly grin at me.

Another time,
My best friend had her friend over,
And we did some karaoke,
And in a THICK German accent, 
Her friend was like "I really like you",
Winked at me and smacked my ass before leaving.

Needless to say,
I told my friend that the girl shouldn't come into the house again xD


----------



## sensei.of.slow (Feb 5, 2011)

because of how much younger than my age I look I have a terrible feeling the last few who have are at least 8-10years younger than me.... ;S 

maybe that's not peculiar enough for a thread like this but I get squeamish about things like that.


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

This isn't *super* peculiar, though uncommon as generally, women don't use pick-up lines on men. 

Her: "Do you have a permit for that weapon?" 
Me, quite startled: "What??"
Her: "... because your coat's really sharp."

I actually looked at my coat for a moment to see if there were sharp bits on it I'd not noticed beforehand until I realised what'd just happened. Then I awkwardly said thanks and walked off.

It was at a comic convention. She was a vendor there. There were lots of people around. 


oh, not precisely being "hit on" in the traditional sense, but...

Once, downtown Nanaimo, I'm just looking around, and I hear "HEY. HEY YOU!" I look around and notice a young woman across the street, and perhaps fifty or so feet down the walk. She runs across the road, comes up to me, and asks if I'm looking for a "good time". 

Me: "Oh, uh... no, sorry, thanks..."
Her: "Oh. Do you wanna buy some weed?"
Me: "Ah, no, again, sorry..."

-_-;

Once at a club, a woman behind me ran her fingers through my hair (I had quite long hair back then, half way down my back). When I turned around (a bit shocked), her eyes bugged out and then she immediately started laughing and walked away. She'd obviously though I was a woman, from behind. : P


----------



## ninjamaster (Mar 20, 2014)

While stopped at an apartment complex, waiting for my friend to come back with some friends of his, one of them I recognized from a class randomly hopped into my car and began talking to me, alone. I continued staring out the window, listening to a Green Day album. She then went to the back seat where she discovered and put on my sonic-the-hedgehog hat, staring back at me with big eyes.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Once, a prickly plant hit on me. I like it a lot.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Not sure if this one counts but...

I once ate at a restaurant alone and the waitress mistakenly thought I got stood up so she said;

Waitress "Not your night huh?"
Me "My evenings going ok..."


Waitress "Thats the spirit!"
Me "You're energetic..."


Waitress "How bout I get you a cup of ice cream on me?"
Me "Only if you let me share half of it with you"


Waitress "You drive a pretty hard bargain but hey, why not, quiet night tonight anyways and it must have sucked being stood up"Me *Thinking in my head wtf? She thought I got stood up just because I ordered a glass of wine + appetizer and reading my work e-mails? Well whatever the case she seems pretty nice, maybe I'll play along*


Me "Me stood up? Weren't you my date that I was waiting for?"

P.S yes it did work.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

baseball bat, mace, tazer , old woman hitting me with purse


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Poetry. It may not seem weird because it's cliché, but have you actually experienced it?

Metaphors, alliterations, odd word selections . . . It's not Shakespeare. It's not fantasy either.

Damn English majors. You're weird.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Welllll,

Me leaning up against a wall waiting for my mom to get off a bus. Random dude walks up to me and says: Hi.

Me: Hi. 

Random dude: How are you? 

Me: Good.

Random dude: Good. (He starts walking away, assuming I'll follow him.) So, how much do you charge?

Me: Uh, I'm not a prostitute.

Random dude: Are you sure? 

Me: Yes, I'm sure.


----------



## Ninibear (Apr 19, 2014)

The dude did the 'magic trick' with the calculator where you put in random numbers to multiply and it resulted with his phone number.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I have one!

a guy I had never met stopped me to tell me that he liked my shirt, my shoes, my personality and my smile.

funniest moment of my life.


----------



## Wookiee (Jun 10, 2014)

I overheard a guy at a pub use this:

"I would drag my dick through a mile of broken glass just to smell your farts"


----------



## ninjamaster (Mar 20, 2014)

I've heard that before. Must be from a movie.


----------



## JSauceDaBoss (Mar 14, 2014)

A stranger told me that I'm: "totes adorbs"


----------



## Wookiee (Jun 10, 2014)

arkmabat said:


> I've heard that before. Must be from a movie.


I think you may be right. 
A friend mentioned that at the time.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I was out getting drinks with a guy friend at a classy bar, when a man that had to be fifty, wearing a nice suit walks by, backs up, does a double take and winks at me! 

Friends response "did that really just happen?!" I mean...how do you respond to that?!


----------



## Wookiee (Jun 10, 2014)

JSauceDaBoss said:


> A stranger told me that I'm: "totes adorbs"


Totally adorable?


----------



## OutOfThisWorld (Nov 4, 2013)

Uh...I'm not sure if I was hit on, but some random guy and his straight friends/classmates came into the student center where I worked and talked a bit to me and gave me a flower that he had. Apparently he found it somewhere when he was exploring. 

He did it a second time the following week, but never came back after that.

So I'm not sure if he liked me or just being friendly...my co-worker said he was hitting on me though


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Some memorable ones in no chronological order.

-Arranging bed dispositions during a night over at a friend's house, her brother (whom I had never met before) points at me and says out loud: "You can all have my bed if I get to share hers."
-First day at a new job, this older gentleman I've been talking to for approximately 10 minutes whispers to me: "Just so you know, I have a cottage out of town with a nice view and a nicer king size bed."
-Teenage boy catcalling me: "You look like a princess, you should ride my dick".
-Friend of a friend: "Some day you should have a threesome with me and my girlfriend, I'd _wreck_ you both."
-Acquaintance at a party, drunk as sin, thought it'd be socially appropriate to grab my breasts from behind.

I'm somehow impressed by the complete lack of social skills of people like this. 
How sheltered, shameless and desperate do you even have to be?


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

Eye doctor not noticing the drastic age difference between us -_-

(sandwich lady too, although she was nicer about it and I don't think that it counted as flirting)


----------



## illusiondesirekarma (Jun 13, 2014)

I will never forget the man that told me I looked like a "fertility goddess". Legit compliment.

Sent from my Z660G using Tapatalk


----------

